# ***Official GFX GP Voting, Steph05050 VS Toxic***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In our third match up in the GFX GP we have Toxic taking on Steph05050.As always no voting for yourself, if you do vote for yourself it wont be counted, good luck.

GFX GP Prizes are as follows
1st Place A side 1,500,000 VBookie Points As well as a premium membership if the winner is not a paid member.

1st Place B side 100, 000 VBookie Points


Here we go,

Steph05050











Toxic


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

gotta go Toxic. That's awesome.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic, but only because he's hott.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks CB, your pretty cute yourself ,

Well Steph your getting my vote but Id also like to tell you to get out of my head, I cant believe we both used the American Flag in the background like that without knowing the other person was doing it, weird.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Toxic, that sig is one of the best i've ever seen. Epic.
P.S. I don't want to be an ass - but you misspelled Forrest's last name.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

shit I never even noticed that, I'll have to fix it after this ends, Thanks for the praise though,


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to give it to Toxic because its border blends with the sig better and the smokey cloud effect really helps bring the sig all together...Cheers!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow toxic..raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well just so its known if any of our paid members would like to rock this sig once the voting closes just let me know and of course I'll fix the spelling.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

toxic thats the best sig of yours ive ever seen....im definitely gonna get my ass beat on this one...good work


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Both sigs are great, but I'm voting for Toxic.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i like how u both used the american flag,great work both of you but toxics sig is on fire reli good work,


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Went with Toxic on that one. One of the best sigs youve made Toxic. Good work to both of you


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toxic man I can't believe you misspelled your favorite LHW's last name. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Me neither :dunno: Im so ashamed, I was really happy with how it came out and the text was the final touch so I let myself get distracted.










Redemption?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe it's alright man, I used to misspell my favorite fighter's first name too for some reason. George instead of George*s*.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The worst one I find for misspelling is Nog or Sokky I definatly know why they have abbreviations.


----------

